# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  DeepBluSurf's Workbook

## JadedSapphire

Hello,

I've been a member here since 2008 but haven't been on in forever because of busy life stuff.  I recently got back into lucid dreaming and had my first lucid in forever a few nights ago so now I'm motivated again  :smiley: 

My recall hasn't been great lately so I'm hoping to improve that as well.  I guess my goal here is to have more frequent lucids and eventually to have more control over them.  

Looking forward to this class!

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome! Having had one so recently is great for motivation, daydream about the lucid and start craving more. If you don't already, you should start writing down your dreams in a dream journal, that'll improve it greatly. There's more "hardcore" techniques aswell but you should be fine with just the DJ.

Which techniques have you tried out? Many people want to master WILD the first thing they do and that's fine, but if it doesn't go as planned and you're having a real hard time even getting close to SP, you should leave it for now. DILD and MILD can be just as effective. 

Take a look at the current tasks here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/ 

If you decide to use any of those, you get a star anytime you achieve one  :smiley:  Who doesn't want one?

If you have any questions at all, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## JadedSapphire

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I do keep a handwritten dream journal and I plan on starting one here on DV.  I've only had about 4 lucids they were all DILDs.  I've tried several times to WILD but I can't seem to make it.  I got pretty close once but I got too excited  :Cheeky: 

Can't wait to start on those tasks!

----------


## JadedSapphire

Ok here's my first entry.  I'm hoping my recall improves soon..

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Dreams from the Deep - Dream Journals

----------


## Matte87

Three fragments is not that bad  :smiley:  I usually separate the fragments and dreams by including a sign or something, that way it's easier to know when there's a new dream. Just a tip  :smiley:  What I found out when I was focusing heavily on recall was that straining to remember the beginning and end of the dream made my recall get really good. Try to rewind all the way back, and even then a fragment or two is good. The more details you recall in the morning the better it gets aswell, soon you'll have page long dreams.

Keep it up!

----------


## JadedSapphire

Ok I'll definitely try that, thanks!

----------


## JadedSapphire

I think my recall is slightly better than before.  Tomorrow I'll try your suggestion and try to remember all the way to the beginnings of my dreams.

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Dreams from the Deep - Dream Journals

----------


## Matte87

Your dreams are pretty entertaining haha  :smiley:  Much nicer layout on your DJ aswell. Looking forward to reading more dreams from you!

----------


## JadedSapphire

Yeah most of my dreams are just so retarded I guess they can be seen as entertaining haha.   Ok so last night I achieved another DILD!  ::D:   I wish I had been more aware so I could have remembered to do at least one of the tasks...but I'm still happy I had a lucid regardless. 

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Dreams from the Deep - Dream Journals

----------


## Matte87

Nice! Actually, do you think falling from that height would have killed you in real life? Because if you do, you just did the: "Free fall from a height that would normally kill you" task  :smiley:

----------


## JadedSapphire

Oh I didn't even think of that! I don't think this would have killed me though.  I fell a pretty short distance.

----------


## Matte87

Oh okay, no worries though! You'll get it next time  :smiley:

----------


## JadedSapphire

Well, it's been a while...I kinda lost my motivation and got busy with life related stuff but I'm back now!  I've been writing in my DJ consistently for about a week and had a short lucid a couple of nights ago.  I'm going to really try to keep my thread and DJ going and maybe join the next competition!

----------


## Sensei

Keep it up. Loss of motivation is the biggest killer.  :smiley:

----------


## JadedSapphire

Thanks! And yes, it definitely is...

Ok so my recall wasn't too great last night but oh well.  I'm gonna try to focus on recall this week and also try to WILD at least just for the practice.

----------


## Matte87

Taking a break can't hurt you if you feel like it's becoming something you _have_ to do instead of something you _want_ to do. Just get back up on the horse, set up some goals and get that motivation going again and you'll be fine  :smiley:

----------


## JadedSapphire

Ok, yeah I'm probably trying too hard.  I think my poor recall is just due to the fact that I've been working all week.  Though I did recall fragments from 3 different dreams last night so that's a small improvement!

----------


## Matte87

Worried/stressed out about work is a real recall killer. I often get too little sleep to dream much too.

----------


## JadedSapphire

Had a lucid last night - yay!  The dream wasn't very vivid and my control wasn't great but at least it's progress..

----------


## JadedSapphire

Had another lucid last night! Still having trouble with control but it'll get better.

----------


## Matte87

Keep it up! Are they long and stable?

----------


## JadedSapphire

No, they're not very long and my most recent dream was probably the most stable one I've had.

----------

